# We aren't the only ones .....



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I receive this UK newsletter each month and find that some of the techniques used by fishermen over there are quite similar to what we do and some are quite different. Here is a short article on bite detection while surf fishing and I would point out the rod holders and direction of the rod placement to the surf depending on certain wind and surf conditions. I am not trying to start a debate or a squabble with this thread, just thought a different point of view would be interesting for some of you who do fish the surf often.

You might also enjoy looking at their other articles on their homepage. The Sharnbrook live bait slider looks like it may be something to consider if one were shark fishing from shore in the surf and couldn't cast live bait out far enough. Instead of swimming it out or kayaking it out, I wonder if a good solid cast with a heavy weight past the sandbars or breakers wouldn't do and then slide the live bait down the line to a stop with this slider?? Not knowing much about shark fishing, I am just throwing this out for thought.

Enjoy the articles and note how things may appear to be different over there but much is still the same as we have here. Just the names or techniques are altered to suit their particular type of surf conditions.


----------



## snowy (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi - I live in London and have been a member on the WSF for several years now. There's a wealth of info on UK fishing on the site in the articles section and the forum itself. The International section of the forum is also quite useful as here in the UK anglers tend to travel abroad to warmer places to fish whenever they get the chance. Probably one of the main differences between surf fishing in the UK and the States is the distances that you need to cast sometimes to reach the fish. Some of the beaches in Britain can be very shallow sloping and a cast of 100 metres plus just to reach water of a reasonable depth is required. To achieve this beachcaster rods of 12-13' are used coupled with large fixed spool reelsor magged conventionals such as the Abu Mag Elite or the Penn 525 Mag. Different rigs are also used in ordrer to streamline the rig to achieve maximum distance and to stop the bait being destroyed by the power of the cast. One of the other main differences is the size of the fish that can be caught here from the shorecompared to the States - another reason why UK fishemen like to travel abroad. Long gone are the days when double figure cod were caught regularly from the UK shore.


----------

